# What movie best represents your style?



## Dan Cosgrove (Feb 5, 2010)

What's your favourite movie/scene/actor that rep's your style?

Some I've liked in the past:

Capoeira - Lateef Crowder in The Protector (keep an eye out for him as Eddie Gordo in Tekken)

Muay Thai/Muay Boran - Tony Jaa

Jeet Kune Do - The Bourne movies, Matt Damon


----------



## Omar B (Feb 5, 2010)

So you don't know that it's Pekiti-Tirsia _Kali_, not JKD in the Bourne movies right?


----------



## Dan Cosgrove (Feb 5, 2010)

Omar B said:


> So you don't know that it's Pekiti-Tirsia _Kali_, not JKD in the Bourne movies right?


Apparently not, but thanks for letting me know.

I figured it was JKD because they said that in the bonus features. I've seen Kali and Escrima mixed in with JKD in the past, so maybe that's where the confusion was.


----------



## Big Don (Feb 5, 2010)

Kenpo - The Perfect Weapon


----------



## seasoned (Feb 5, 2010)

Okinawan GoJu:
"Kill or be Killed" 1980 movie. A world renowned martial arts expert travels to a desert fortress to attend what he believes will be an Olympic-style competition. As it turns out, he has been lured into a deadly trap by a madman seeking revenge.


----------



## Omar B (Feb 5, 2010)

Dan Cosgrove said:


> Apparently not, but thanks for letting me know.
> 
> I figured it was JKD because they said that in the bonus features. I've seen Kali and Escrima mixed in with JKD in the past, so maybe that's where the confusion was.



Nope, they didn't mention JKD in any special features on any of those DVDs.  In fact, they mention Kali on all 3 and the specific style on the third one in the stunt/fight choreography section of the last one.

Blood And Bone - Karate (mixed styles)
Fighter In The Wind - Kyokushin Karate
Kuro-Obi - Shotokan karate


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Feb 5, 2010)

Nobody's ever really done a good movie with the main style being either jujitsu or military combatives but there ARE a few fight scenes in particular that did stand out nicely and closely enough:

Scene from "The Dirty Dozen"--start paying attention around the 5 minute mark:





 
Dirty Dozen again, starting at the 5:52 mark:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2nM7VR5-iCA&feature=related

Nice one from Heartbreak Ridge:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9qssDTyVNo&feature=related

Another from Heartbreak Ridge( Warning: Language):





 
There may be many who will disagree with me, but those are how I feel fight scenes SHOULD look--quick, dirty and over, with characters using "martial arts" skills or movement to the extent that they accomplish the mission and to absolutely no further extent--I never did go in for Hong Kong Cinema/wire-fu.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh--and also, I realize this isn't a movie, and that it is a work of historical fiction, but the research was pretty good in making it, and the techniques you see Snake use starting around the 4-5 minute mark are not identical, but do look similar to some of mine:


----------



## Dan Cosgrove (Feb 5, 2010)

Big Don said:


> Kenpo - The Perfect Weapon


Nice! I got in trouble for beating up a couch with sticks because of that movie!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 5, 2010)

Brutality:

Sin - City : the Marv scenes.

Taken  : The straight forward violence and determination

Heat  : The running Gun fight from the bank


----------



## Dan Cosgrove (Feb 5, 2010)

Andy Moynihan said:


> Nobody's ever really done a good movie with the main style being either jujitsu or military combatives but there ARE a few fight scenes in particular that did stand out nicely and closely enough:



My dad used to watch Heartbreak Ridge every time it came on tv (usually 4 times every Saturday). I don't think anyone can step to Clint Eastwood.

Nice clips on the Dirty Dozen, too. I love the skill when watching two martial artists spar, but in a military setting I can't imagine spending more time than absolutely necessary to save my life. 

I read a military hand to hand manual recently, and its maxim was "Thump'em n' dump'em".


----------



## Dan Cosgrove (Feb 5, 2010)

Rich Parsons said:


> Brutality:
> 
> Sin - City : the Marv scenes.



Marv is a terrifying concept. I think he's the imaginary opponent everyone should picture if they need motivation to train harder.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 5, 2010)

For Taiji "Pushing Hands"
For Xingyiquan the only thing that pops into my head is "The One"

But I know there is a film out of China that is better, I just can't remember the name.


----------



## Dan Cosgrove (Feb 5, 2010)

Xue Sheng said:


> For Taiji "Pushing Hands"
> For Xingyiquan the only thing that pops into my head is "The One"



I liked the use of Bagua Chang in The One, I'm not sure which other movie featured it. 

Hopefully they keep it as Aang's style in Airbender (which actually looks unsucky from previews).


----------



## David43515 (Feb 6, 2010)

Andy Moynihan said:


> Nobody's ever really done a good movie with the main style being either jujitsu or military combatives but there ARE a few fight scenes in particular that did stand out nicely and closely enough:


 
Seriously? Didn`t you ever watch "The Devil`s Brigade" growing up? It`s from the 50`s or 60`s and it`s all about Pat O`Neil training the first combigned US and Canadian Ranger battalions in WWII.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hpf1YO26MBM&feature=related

Althopugh I`ve gotta say the training scenes were less contrived and more realistic. But it`s hard to come close to the dirty dozen.


----------



## Big Don (Feb 6, 2010)

Dan Cosgrove said:


> Nice! I got in trouble for beating up a couch with sticks because of that movie!


What did the couch do to provoke you?


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Feb 6, 2010)

David43515 said:


> Seriously? Didn`t you ever watch "The Devil`s Brigade" growing up? It`s from the 50`s or 60`s and it`s all about Pat O`Neil training the first combigned US and Canadian Ranger battalions in WWII.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hpf1YO26MBM&feature=related
> 
> Althopugh I`ve gotta say the training scenes were less contrived and more realistic. But it`s hard to come close to the dirty dozen.


 
Makes note....(Devil's Brigade)....once I get home from work/ tax appointment I will youtube the hell outta that one.


----------



## Dan Cosgrove (Feb 6, 2010)

Big Don said:


> What did the couch do to provoke you?


Oh, that couch was a jerk. Reclined on its own, which is totally the couch version of flipping someone off.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 6, 2010)

Dan Cosgrove said:


> Marv is a terrifying concept. I think he's the imaginary opponent everyone should picture if they need motivation to train harder.


 
I liked Marv a lot. I laughed and was telling phrases like "Yea!" and "that's how you do it!" during the movie that those with me were worried that others might complain. But when they looked around no one wanted to complain about the big grumpy guy enjoying the movie. I am not sure why.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 6, 2010)

The fight scene in "A Soldier in the Rain," with Steve McQueen and Jackie Gleason.  Just old fashioned butt whuppin'.

[yt]
<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mg51z6daQjo&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mg51z6daQjo&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>
[/yt]

Or maybe Frank Sinatra's fight scene in "Manchurian Candidate."  May have been the first use of karate in a US-made movie?  You have to watch to about the one minute mark.






[yt]
<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/j6SQfoirS1s&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/j6SQfoirS1s&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>
[/yt]


----------



## Dan Cosgrove (Feb 6, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Or maybe Frank Sinatra's fight scene in "Manchurian Candidate."  May have been the first use of karate in a US-made movie?  You have to watch to about the one minute mark.


You're right, I read somewhere that that was the first use of eastern martial arts in an American movie. 

Also, Sinatra broke his hand when he hit the table, but he kept going, the trooper.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Feb 6, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> The fight scene in "A Soldier in the Rain," with Steve McQueen and Jackie Gleason. Just old fashioned butt whuppin'.
> 
> [yt]
> <object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mg51z6daQjo&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mg51z6daQjo&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>
> ...


 

Oh I like those very much.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 6, 2010)

Andy Moynihan said:


> Oh I like those very much.



You know, if you're a classic film fan, you might want to see "A Soldier in the Rain" sometime.  I think it's a sleeper.  Both McQueen and Gleason play against type - brilliantly.  Gleason plays a 'lifer' in the Army, who knows how the system work and how it doesn't work, and he's a schemer who has carved out a nice niche for himself.  He's kind of like a junior mob boss, he has his own little black-market empire going on his Army base.  Despite the way he perverts his military service to his own ends, he's a spit-and-polish soldier when it comes to wearing his uniform and meeting all the requirements (well back then, they weren't so much on the height/weight standards).  McQueen is a new conscript who hates the Army and is also a schemer, but mostly he schemes to get out of it.  By the end, he's changed his mind - won't ruin it by telling more.  But Gleason's girlfriend is Tuesday Weld.  There's a good reason to see the movie right there.


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Feb 6, 2010)

Andy Moynihan said:


> Another from Heartbreak Ridge( Warning: Language):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You know, this is the weirdest coincidence, but _I too_ eat concertina wire and piss napalm!


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Feb 6, 2010)

Dan Cosgrove said:


> Marv is a terrifying concept. I think he's the imaginary opponent everyone should picture if they need motivation to train harder.


 
I find Kevin to be much more frightening.


----------



## Dan Cosgrove (Feb 7, 2010)

Jenny_in_Chico said:


> I find Kevin to be much more frightening.


True. He's got that "I don't give a crap if a wild dog eats my intestines while I watch after getting caught eating the hand of this giant freak's therapist and he decides to brain me and proceed to tie me to a tree" mentality.

You just don't see that anymore.


----------



## David43515 (Feb 7, 2010)

Dan Cosgrove said:


> True. He's got that "I don't give a crap if a wild dog eats my intestines while I watch after getting caught eating the hand of this giant freak's therapist and he decides to brain me and proceed to tie me to a tree" mentality.
> 
> You just don't see that anymore.


 
Wow, what a turn of phrase! Are you a writer or did you just have a very troubled childhood? LOL


----------



## David43515 (Feb 7, 2010)

Jenny_in_Chico said:


> You know, this is the weirdest coincidence, but _I too_ eat concertina wire and piss napalm!


 
Small world huh.


----------



## Dan Cosgrove (Feb 7, 2010)

David43515 said:


> Wow, what a turn of phrase! Are you a writer or did you just have a very troubled childhood? LOL


 
Heh, a little from column A, and a little from column B


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Feb 8, 2010)

With the INTERNET, people you only dreamt of are now only a mouse click away!


----------



## wushuguy (Feb 8, 2010)

Ip Man, Wing Chun.


----------



## Dan Cosgrove (Feb 8, 2010)

wushuguy said:


> Ip Man, Wing Chun.


Really looking forward to seeing that. Ended up picking up Ong Bak 2 instead when I was out, but I'll get it next time.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Feb 8, 2010)

"The Perfect Weapon" (1991) Jeff Speakman

"Taken" (2008) Liam Neeson

"A History of Violence." (2005) Viggo Mortenson & Ed Harris


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 8, 2010)

celtic_crippler;1265823 
"Taken" (2008) Liam Neeson
 
[/quote said:
			
		

> Hey CC,
> 
> What is the Kenpo connection with Taken? just curious as I liked the movie.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Feb 8, 2010)

Rich Parsons said:


> Hey CC,
> 
> What is the Kenpo connection with Taken? just curious as I liked the movie.


 
Not saying what he was coached in for the movie was Kenpo, but the post asked "what movie best represents your syle" and a lot of what I saw in that movie reminded me of my training.

For instance...

At the airport when he's on the ground and kicks the attacker's knee and then sword hands him in the throat (lot's of kicks to the knees and sword hands as well as web hands to the throat in the movie... to me that's VERY kenpo...lol.. even a few obscure elbows as I recall.  

Use of the environment... picking up the cuttlery from the table and using it. 

Multiple attackers...

Repeted strikes to the same target... (I kept hearning a senior I trained with once saying "...if you don't hit it at least 3 times then you're wasting your effort..." lol. 

Not to mention the shere brutality and aggression of his actions during the fight scenes. Simply what I equate to what I've been trained.


----------



## Dan Cosgrove (Feb 8, 2010)

Rich Parsons said:


> Hey CC,
> 
> What is the Kenpo connection with Taken? just curious as I liked the movie.



From IMDB:
Former Special Air Service (SAS) soldier Mick Gould trained Liam Neeson  in combatives and weapons handling skills to prepare him for the role. 

 The martial art style used by Liam Neeson is Nagasu Do. It's a hybrid martial art style that borrows from Judo, Aikido and Ju Jitsu.​Mick Gould's a beast who's worked as a professional bodyguard for people such as THE QUEEN OF ENGLAND. Guess he knows his stuff :S

He's actually the _creator_ of 'Nagasu Do', which is brutal. My assumption is that he took every aspect of Japanese martial arts that he found intensely functional and threw them together.

While it doesn't mention striking arts, I'd think that Kenpo would be a big influence in any of the striking techniques he teaches.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 8, 2010)

celtic_crippler said:


> Not saying what he was coached in for the movie was Kenpo, but the post asked "what movie best represents your syle" and a lot of what I saw in that movie reminded me of my training.
> 
> For instance...
> 
> ...


 

First let me say Good technique is not unique to an art or style.


I saw the same things and said that looks a lot like my FMAa training.  

I also liked the brutality of it and the striking of vital points and areas.


----------



## Blade96 (Feb 8, 2010)

Dan Cosgrove said:


> What's your favourite movie/scene/actor that rep's your style?


 
Wesley Snipes - Shotokan Karate-Do

The "Blade" trilogy.

(course he also does a little capoeira in it too.)


----------



## Dan Cosgrove (Feb 8, 2010)

Blade96 said:


> Wesley Snipes - Shotokan Karate-Do
> 
> The "Blade" trilogy.
> 
> (course he also does a little capoeira in it too.)



You need to do Capoeira in order to fight vampires. It's in the rules.


----------



## Blade96 (Feb 9, 2010)

Dan Cosgrove said:


> You need to do Capoeira in order to fight vampires. It's in the rules.


lol

and you're a capoeirista i take it.

cant forget the capoeira then.


----------



## Dan Cosgrove (Feb 9, 2010)

Blade96 said:


> lol
> 
> and you're a capoeirista i take it.
> 
> cant forget the capoeira then.



Actually Capoeira is one of the few places I didn't do two weeks of when I went on my martial arts spree around Toronto.

That stuff will get you in shape though.. holy smokes.


----------



## Blade96 (Feb 9, 2010)

Dan Cosgrove said:


> Actually Capoeira is one of the few places I didn't do two weeks of when I went on my martial arts spree around Toronto.
> 
> That stuff will get you in shape though.. holy smokes.


 
Aye, no kidding. I watched capoeiristas in the roda, i think its called - or batizado. Meh. I dont remember. some youtube video. anyway, they were facing off against one another and all i could think of Man those guys are in some wicked kind of shape! so yer right, when it comes to getting you in shape capoeira is as i saw someone say on another message board, made of win.


----------

